# Cypripedium cordigerum



## dodidoki (Apr 28, 2014)

Rarely seen, in bloom.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 28, 2014)

Excellent!

David


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 28, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice one
you see them more and more, as the source yours from produced a lot of


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm fascinated to see how all these newly produced cordigerums fair over the coming years. They were considered to be really difficult in the past, but that may have been an artifact of poorly collected wild stock.


----------

